# Lekarze > Forum psychiatryczne > Forum psychologiczne >  Czy mam szanse na normalne życie ?

## Smilepeople

uż nie wytrzymuje sama ze sobą.Dzieciństwo miało dobre i złe strony ale,brak miłości,szacunku,poczucie odrzucenia, brak odpowiednich wzorców,DDA jestem,nienawidze siebie tzn tego jak postępuje,od gimnazjum mam problemy z komulsami-kłamię w mniejszych sprawach a nie muszę,miałam bulimię,kompulsywne jedzenie,były kłopoty zdrowotne,szkolne,odrzucałam ludzi na których mi zależało,chodziłam do psycholiga ale jemu też kłamałam w mało ważnych sprawach ale jednak,potem zrezygnowałam,czuje że duszę się,ścisk w gardle wielkiproblemy z oddychaniem ataki płaczu i śmiechu,odpychałam i tłumiłam w sobie przez lata uczucia i teraz jak jestem tego wsxystkiego świadoma czuje jakbym miała wybuchnąć,chcialabym biec i biec bez konca zeby te uczucia do mnie nie dotarly bo wiem ze mnie przygniota tak ze nawet palcem ruszyc bedzie trudno.ale jest coraz trudniej funkcjonowac sama ze soba w klamstwie bo czuje sie coraz bardziej zduszona,cwiczenia czy inne metody daja ulge na chwile potem dalej jestem spieta ze chyba bardziej sie nie da mam wrazenie ze w srodku mnie siedza wielkie poklady bolu i krzyku,już nie mam siły,kocham zycie ale nie wiem co robic,chce sobie pomoc ale nie wiem jak,mysli samobojczych nie mam tzn mam ale wiem ze smierc nie przyniosla by ulgi ani mi bo by mnie nie bylo wiec nie bede czula wtedy nic ani moim bliskim…i tak sie mecze probujac wziac oddech i placzac.Jest mi tak bardzo źle i smutno.chce mi się płakać,jestem młoda a czuje sie bardzo samotnie o obco.ulge daje mi jedynie kontakt z naturą i muzyka,tesknie za dawnymi czasami kiedy ludzie byli ze soba blizej na co dzien,jestem samotna odrzuciłam wszystkich znajomych bo tak długo żyłam w zamknięciu że nie potrafiłam sie otworzyć przed kimś itak zwyczajnie spedzac czas.Jak patrze jak inni się potrafią bawić i po prostu ze sobą przebywać,pary chodzące za ręke to bardzo to boli bo ja tak nigdy nie miałam bo nie potrafię,bardzo bym chciala ale nie potrafię ,nienawidze swojego zycia w tej chwili…

----------


## PsychologBMW

Witam Panią,

Podaje Pani hasła, sformułowania, które mogą naprowadzić na to, że faktycznie znajduje się Pani w trudnej sytuacji, ale tu na forum nie znajdzie Pani odpowiedniej pomocy. Cała problematyka DDA, bulimii, zaburzeń nastroju - to wszystko są poważne i obszerne sprawy kwalifikujące do psychoterapii - ido tego Panią zachęcam, aby poszukała Pani specjalisty, z którym będzie Pani mogła przepracować wszystko to, co nie pozwala odpowiednio funkcjonować.

Pozdrawiam,
Barbara Michno-Wiecheć, psycholog psychoterapeuta

----------

